# connect the enneagram and Astrology (planet-system)



## Katheleons (Sep 11, 2021)

dreamermiki said:


> i just found this interesting article and i wanted to share it with you guys.
> as i was younger i was really interested in astrology, it's more common but also not as specific as MBTI or Enneagram. this article connects both of them (enneagram and (planet)zodiac.)
> so, let me know what you think about it.
> 
> ...


This is definitly something interesting. I am still unsure if I'm a 1w9 or 5w6 and with your explanation it makes absolute sense. My chart is mercury dominant and secondary Venus which explains the 1w9 but I'm also Aqua dominant which explains 5w6. I mean I'm still not sure about my type, but it's interesting to see how it correlates with one another.


----------

